# Denver Cycle Mfg. Co. Tandem



## firefite (Apr 20, 2019)

Anyone heard of this bike co.? I just picked up this wood rim tandem.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 20, 2019)

Oh shut the front door!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 20, 2019)

GREAT BIKE!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 20, 2019)

See if you can chase down the last owner and get the pedals, saddle, and tires and this is the best preserved tandem out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Apr 20, 2019)

Beautiful! Looks like the guy who used to take the back was a stunt rider.


----------



## firefite (Apr 20, 2019)

yea, the seat is a little loose!


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 20, 2019)

Jeeze!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 21, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 23, 2019)

This bicycle is going to have a future back in the West.  Thank you Dave for allowing me to purchase this beauty.  If anyone knows more about Denver Cycle Mfr. Co. please share.  It seems they were a start up in: 1892 and folded in 1898.  Thanks to @corbettclassics for help in researching the firm as well.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 23, 2019)

In reference to the sexy Brown leaf spring saddle - 
One of my favorite ads from the period regarding saddles.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 23, 2019)

More to the point....Looking forward to the full photo spread of this bike....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 8, 2019)

The Denver Tandem won first runner-up for best preserved at the 2019 Ann Arbor Bicycle Show. A big thanks to Jesse McCauley for helping make this happen. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (May 8, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> The Denver Tandem won first runner-up for best preserved at the 2019 Ann Arbor Bicycle Show. A big thanks to Jesse McCauley for helping make this happen.
> View attachment 993830
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For those of you that haven't seen this bike in person it's truly a work of art. From a time when people took pride in their work. Congrats Brant!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2019)

A beautiful bike-congrats. I could be wrong but I believe this is the first tandem to place in CBOY. Like the others said it must be seen in person to truly appreciate it. V/r Shawn


----------



## gkeep (May 8, 2019)

Wow, what amazing condition! What a survivor! Great color and details.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 12, 2022)

Follow-up pictures.  This is the first time I have had the chance to give this bicycle some love in a while.  The black chain treads were swapped out and the cranks were put in alignment.  It is still one of my favorite bicycles in the collection; an amazing survivor actually built in the “old West!”


----------



## gkeep (Jan 12, 2022)

So much TOC Bling! The nickel is in amazing condition. Did this come from a museum collection at some point?


----------



## Ricker (Jan 12, 2022)

The logo & the hand-painted details are by far the greatest I have ever seen! I totally understand why that is one of your favorites-

Rick


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 12, 2022)

gkeep said:


> So much TIOC Bling! The nickel is in amazing condition. Did this come from a museum collection at some point?





Ricker said:


> The logo & the hand-painted details are by far the greatest I have ever seen! I totally understand why that is one of your favorites-



Thank you both. 

It was bought by Ohio antiques dealers at an online auction for $200; apparently it was the consignors most prized possession.  I am sure he was let down at the poor result when it hammered-down but it auctions can be a total disaster for the sellers.  I paid more on Easter day in 2019.  It was missing the rear saddle, the pedals were replaced, and it had black chain tread 1930's tires.  Jesse McCauley let go of one of his prized Brown saddles to help complete the bike.

The style of the hand painted filigree is very reminiscent of details found on period stage coaches, carriages, and safes produced in Denver, and the West in the 1890's.  The "Denver" nickel engraved down tube is unique.  I have not been able to find another bicycle with this detail.


----------



## firefite (Jun 15, 2022)

Sold


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 15, 2022)

I really enjoy looking at this tandem in a way the construction remind me of mine I hope more info about the company comes out in the future


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 17, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> I really enjoy looking at this tandem in a way the construction remind me of mine I hope more info about the company comes out in the future



Thanks Billy. 
"The truth is still out there."  Take the time and do the heavy lifting.  Here is the holy grail that will reveal your truth.    




__





						The Bearings
					






					library.si.edu
				



Start with Bearings and then work through all the other late 19th century bicycle trade journals until you get a match.  I would try The Wheel next.
This digital library has answered more questions in the past five years for what many folks were seeking the past five decades.
Good luck my friend.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 19, 2022)

From December 11, 1896 issue of _The Wheel_





From February 23, 1897 issue of _The Buffalo Enquirer (Buffalo NY)_




From June 4, 1897 issue of _The Osawatomie Journal (Osawatomie KS)_


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 19, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> From December 11, 1896 issue of _The Wheel_
> View attachment 1648615
> 
> From February 23, 1897 issue of _The Buffalo Enquirer (Buffalo NY)_
> ...



Thanks Jeff for the additional information.  @Ed Berry , do you have any: Buttermilk Boy ephemera in your archives?  Or a Denver Cycle Co. catalog, if so lets talk!


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2022)

That's beautiful


----------

